# What exhaust manifolds are you running



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I have hooker competition headers on my GTO. I have had numerous issues with them. What are you using? I been considering ram air exhaust or standard exhaust manifold. I plan on replacing the exhaust manifold gasket and if I still have a leak then I'll replace them. I imagine I would have to get a whole new exhaust system or fab a piece of exhaust piping from the collection tubes to the new manifold.

Thanks,

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I had the gaskets replaced on my old headers and they blew out by the time that I made it home from the garage. When I finally removed the old headers I was amazed how the weld material on the flanges was not ground down so it would have never sealed up tight. My '72 block also was not machined with outside holes for the manifold which made the strength of a cast manifold make sense. They sealed up tight with no problems and only 4 bolts per side. They also sell a downtube to connect the header to your exhaust. Order them long if you had long tube headers and trim them down to fit into our existing exhaust.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's up to you really. If you want every last possible bit of power out of it, nothing beats a good set of headers. However, the headaches that come with them are inevitable, regardless of which brand you use. If you're willing to compromise just a little, then the best option in my opinion is the repro ram air manifolds with the larger than stock passages. The fit is painless, and performance is the best you can get, second to a good set of headers.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Bear said, in spades. BTDT more than a few times, and man, are the results consistant: tubing headers always need blacksmithing and always eventually leak, and Iron HO manifolds always bolt right on and never leak again.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Exhaust*

Bear/geeteeohguy, 

Is this the exhaust system you are referring to? 

Part# N179HCC (AMES) 

Description 68-72 D-PORT EXH MANIFOLDS W\ OS 2.5" COLLECTOR PR 
Net Comments THE LEFT HAND MANIFOLD ATTACHES TO THE HEAD WITH 5 BOLTS WHILE THE RIGHT HAND USES 4 BOLTS. BOTH R.H AND LH USE 3 BOLT FLANGE N180AE BE AWARE THAT 1972 D-PORT HEADS WERE CAST WITHOUT BOSSES FOR THE END MANIFOLD BOLTS .CERAMIC COATING IN CAST GRAY OR POLISHED SILVER COATED INTERNALLY AND EXTERNALLY FOR $199.00. **NO FLANGE STUDS OR NUTS INCLUDED** 

This is NOT an actual photo of the part (graphic representation):

(Attached to message)


----------



## Goatman68 (Aug 11, 2012)

These are better than the ones from Ames/PY/Year One:

RM-2-OS Ram Air Style Factory Headers - Oversized


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm running the Ram Air style reproductions on my rebuilt 389 (1966). I coupled it with a 2.5" Magnaflow system with a cross pipe. It's a little too quiet with the cross pipe on there. Ah well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll learn to appreciate 'a little too quiet' when you start racking up the miles on trips, believe me!!! Noisy pipes/exhaust will wear on you if you drive the car long distances.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Goatman, 

Thanks for the info.

Joe

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Goatman68,

Are you using that manifold you suggested? I don't foresee any issues with it, but it is a little bigger than factor. Just double checking before I purchase. I replaced the gaskets on my headers about two weeks ago and now it is leaking again. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

